# Stickers and clingers - FREE for advance ticket holders



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, this year we are not going with 'Stickets' because we wanted to do something more relevant than that technology would allow (and people were also getting confused whether the sticker was a ticket in itself etc).

So we will have relatively normal tickets and the following stickers/clingers to reward advance ticket purchasers:

ORDER BEFORE 07 JUNE 2013 (ie one month before the event) and you will get:

- Waxstock exterior vinyl, seen here in 'scene' A pillar positioning
- 'Protected by Swirl Police' static cling window sticker (clings to inside glass and faces out)

ORDER BEFORE THE EVENT (i.e. ADVANCED TICKET) between 07 June and 07 July 2013 and you will get:

- Waxstock exterior vinyl, seen here in 'scene' A pillar positioning

So if you have ordered your tickets already, happy days - you will get both clinger and sticker sent with your ticket(s). :thumb:

These are likely to go out 3-4 weeks before the event now, due to admining the stickers/clingers.

If you don't order in advance, the stickers and clingers will be available to purchase at 2.95 GBP each inc VAT or 5.95 GBP inc VAT for the pair - email trade - at - waxstock -dot - com for details. They will be on a stand at Waxstock for sale on the day, as well (exact stand unconfirmed).


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

nice...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

loving the stickers especially the scene position one lol.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

liking the stickers


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking very good :thumb:


----------



## britbull1 (May 12, 2013)

Cool, loving a sticker


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Got my tickets yesterday ... Waxstock sticker looks great, thanks for the fast delivery :thumb:


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy tickets? I saw it mention club discounts and stuff so didn't know if there was somewhere we could buy on detailing world.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

www.waxstock.com has ticket info - club ticket info from trade - at - waxstock - dot - com


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, just me being thick as always


----------

